#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Asme b16.5-2017

## ming002991

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Asme b16.5-2017

----------


## ptb

Thanks.

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks a lot

----------


## ersatishpatel

Thanks a lot

----------


## soong

very thanks

----------


## derinn

thank you very much

----------


## john yh

Thank you very much

----------


## kornengineer

Thank you very much

----------


## imran sheikh

Please provide ASME B 16.5 2017.pdf

Thanks in advance

----------


## imran sheikh

Please provide ASME B 16.5 2017.pdf

Thanks in advance

----------


## fateh ab

Thank you so much

----------


## inconel

imran sheikh,

I have ASME B16.5, 2003 version (Revision of ASME B16.5,Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings
NPS 1/2 Through NPS 24 Metric/Inch Standard, 1996 edition). If interested, I can share.

----------


## gs153

Many thanks.

See More: Asme b16.5-2017

----------


## stefan ndt

Thanks a lot.

----------


## phanos

Thanks

----------


## vijay1583

Thanks a lot....

----------


## Manisch

Thanks for sharing on mediafire!

----------


## praveenraj

Can i have this code.??
 Asme b16.5-2017

----------


## blueskies888

Thank you very much!

----------


## rsalazar

thaks

----------


## aabelardo

Hi, in my post you can find the following:


ASME B16.47 (2017)- Large diameter steel flanges

ASME B16.5 (2017) - Pipe Flanges and flanges fittings

ASME B16.10 (2017) - Face to face - End to End dimensions of valves

ASME B16.25 (2017) - Buttwelding ends 

ASME B16.34 (2017) - Valves - Flanged,threaded and welding end

----------


## aabelardo

Hi, in my post you can find f needed:


ASME B16.47 (2017)- Large diameter steel flanges

ASME B16.5 (2017) - Pipe Flanges and flanges fittings

ASME B16.10 (2017) - Face to face - End to End dimensions of valves

ASME B16.25 (2017) - Buttwelding ends 

ASME B16.34 (2017) - Valves - Flanged,threaded and welding end


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Vladiana

Thank you

----------


## azul11

Thank you so much

----------


## chalito0

thanks my friend.......

See More: Asme b16.5-2017

----------


## silky121

many thanks

----------


## kerkneus

Thank you very much for sharing the standards

----------


## colaturka

seems to be deleted

----------


## vishalkifi

Please share Asme b16.5-2017

Thanks
Vishalkifi

----------


## tpthoai021287

i found the Mediafire link is invalid.
pls re-share this version
thanks in advance

----------


## xuanson_mdc

Who has ASME version B16.5-2020 ?
Please share it with me.
Thanks a lot !

----------

